# Another Doctor Blows Whistle - Coronavirus Deaths



## win231 (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## Judycat (Apr 22, 2020)

Interesting but does not change a thing. It's like being stuck in a time loop. No one wants to hear it. Maybe if an asteroid takes aim at Earth a new group of experts will take over.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## rgp (Apr 22, 2020)

win231 said:


>




Again, my neighbor/nurse said the same thing...her Hospital is not short on ventilators......


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 22, 2020)

source is HOLLYWIERD /NEWS 2.0 ,   LOL

Those items in the back look just like old computer monitors, just sayin'.

Not sure I consider HollyWierd news as a reliable source especially when it's spelled incorrectly.

This man is not a doctor. He claims to be a respiratory therapist.

Does he have his mask on backward?

Take a look at the other "news" reporting on this site,


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 22, 2020)

Well, yes they have made people petrified of each other--well some are and it seems just others don't care about the whole covid thing.  I'm talking about my family (we're all scared) and then others I see walking around seem oblivious to it all.  I watched too much news on it and I see the way they set up their stories and news rolls and the dramatic music--it's intimidating.  I have to stop watching it and relax and stop worrying so much.


----------



## Don M. (Apr 22, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> source is HOLLYWIERD /NEWS 2.0 ,   LOL
> Those items in the back look just like old computer monitors, just sayin'.
> Not sure I consider HollyWierd news as a reliable source especially when it's spelled incorrectly.
> This man is not a doctor. He claims to be a respiratory therapist.
> ...



In today's world, anyone with a "fixed" attitude can find some Baloney on the Internet, or Facebook to support their "position".


----------



## benrose (Apr 23, 2020)

I think that there is a lot of information pointing that it could have been made in a lab and is possibly being covered up is also extremely disturbing and scary. I just read that the co-discoverer of HIV is now also saying he believes it was made in a lab.
https://asiatimes.com/2020/04/french-prof-sparks-furor-with-lab-leak-theory/


----------



## benrose (Apr 23, 2020)

There was a lab researching corona viruses 300 meters from the wet market that the government is claimining the outbreak started in. That sounds highly suspicious to me. That would be like if you had a nuclear explosion and the powers that be claimed that the explosion was due to a nuclear bomb being dropped. Yet there just happened be someone secretly working with plutonium in their basement down the street. What are the odds? Highly, highly suspicious.


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 23, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> source is HOLLYWIERD /NEWS 2.0 ,   LOL
> 
> Those items in the back look just like old computer monitors, just sayin'.
> 
> ...



Besides which, who knows where this guy is.  Just because his area doesn't have a shortage of respirators doesn't mean places like NYC and other places hit hard don't.  And he makes a big deal that everyone coming in to this alleged facility with respiratory symptoms is labeled covid.  Well, OF COURSE they are, until proven otherwise.  Nurses and others working with these patients don't want to wait for the testing to find out what a patient actually has only to find out the guy in bed 3 whom everybody thought only had a bad cold does indeed have the virus and at that point God only knows how many others the patient has infected.

Nobody has said that all hospitals have shortages, only that many do.  In many places, including where I am, covid patients from outlying and rural hospitals are immediately transferred to larger regional hospitals, so the outlying hospitals have hardly any covid patients in active treatment so they don't need many respirators.

Anybody can get dressed up and post anything they want on YouTube or Facebook.  Before I put much credence into anything I see on the internet, except for reliable news sources, I want to know who the person really is, what their expertise and experience is, and what axe they are grinding.


----------



## garyt1957 (Apr 23, 2020)

Ha Ha "deep state, Illuminati stuff"  what a moron. And that guy's no more a respiratory therapist then I am


----------

